# Any PB'ers Members of the Sons of Confederate Veterans?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 7, 2008)

I am currently a member-at-large but I recently discovered a camp here in Pittsburgh that I am going to soon join.

Sons of Confederate Veterans

While I have family members that fought with several units (including the 25th Virginia Infantry, 60th Virginia Infantry, 9th Battalion Virginia Infantry, and the 62nd Virginia Mounted Infantry).

My SCV application was through my Great-Great-Grandfather Pvt. John Alfred Preston of the 14th Virginia Cavalry, Co. E. His survived the war and was later the Prosecuting Attorney for Greenbrier County, WV and a member of the WV State House of Delegates and the WV State Senate.


http://backwoodspresbyterian.wordpress.com/2008/07/07/well-we-lost-again/


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is a pic of John A. Preston at the 1913 Confederate Reunion at Huntington, West Virginia. He is the bald guy with a mustache 5th from the left.

http://www.emmitsburg.net/john/contents/22ndvainfantry/images/confederate_reunion_1913big.jpg


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2008)

I had thought of joining it about 12 years ago when someone I knew was active. I have Confederate Veterans on both sides, and the history on both sides would probably be easily verifiable.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 7, 2008)

joshua said:


> I wish I knew how to find out, but my family history is difficult to track.



The SCV will help in your research. Just check this website.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2008)

I submitted a request for information about my ancestor, John Keeling, who fought at the Battle of Pea Ridge. Yes, I am a son of a Confederate Veteran.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 7, 2008)

Good Providence with that Ivan!!!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Good Providence with that Ivan!!!



Thank you, Sir! I have always wanted to learn more about my great, great grandfather, John Keeling. A son of the South. I've always had an affinity toward the South, although I've never actually lived there. Of course, I did live in the Republic of Texas for almost four years. My wife and I lived in Ft. Worth. I love it. My wife tolerated it, poor Yankee girl.


----------



## reformedcop (Jul 7, 2008)

No, but my great great grandfather, James Madison Page who was a 2nd LT in the Union Army wrote this in defense of a Confederate:The True Story of Andersonville ... - Google Book Search


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2008)

That is simply AWESOME! I read a bit of it and it's very interesting. He apparently knew Custer or at least was around him.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jul 7, 2008)

One may join the SCV based on direct or collateral ancestors. An uncle or distant cousin will qualify one for membership. Having Union Army ancestors does not disqualify you. Based on this, most white Americans and a good percentage of African-Americans may join the SCV. Muhammad Ali would qualify, having an ancestor (white), who won the equivalent of the CSA Congressional Metal of Honor. A good number of blacks did serve the SCV and some of their descendants are proud members.

I once served as chaplain to a local SCV camp in Kentucky. This is a good opportunity for evangelistic contacts.

I have several great-great grandfathers who served with Virginia and Kentucky CSA units.


----------



## BJClark (Jul 8, 2008)

reformedcop;



> No, but my great great grandfather, James Madison Page who was a 2nd LT in the Union Army wrote this in defense of a Confederate:The True Story of Andersonville ... - Google Book Search



I have a collateral ancestor who died at Andersonville, as a POW. 

I've considered joining the DAR, as the documents for that are already on file with them re: my ancestors on both sides of my family, it's just so expensive.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 8, 2008)

One of my ancestors was Commander Matthew Fontaine Maury of the Confederate Navy.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know my Family tree past my Grandfather or Grandmother on my Dad's side and my great Grandparents on my Mothers side. And I would have no idea how to do a search . 

I'm ignorant of how to do such a search or make a family tree. I do know I am German and Dutch mostly. With a splash of English and Swedish.


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 8, 2008)

When my mother did her research for membership in the Daughters of the Republic of Texas, we found out that my great-great great-grand father was a Colonel in the CSA and his three sons also fought. He was also one of the original founders and Trustees of Baylor at Independence, TX. before they moved the campus to Waco. My mother's side of the family are a bunch of Baptists!


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry, my great great great uncle was in the Pennsylvania Cavalry trying to preserve the Union. 

His two slaves fought with him and then they share-cropped together after the war, settling in Shannon County Missouri, in the Ozarks.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 8, 2008)

wsw201 said:


> When my mother did her research for membership in the Daughters of the Republic of Texas, we found out that my great-great great-grand father was a Colonel in the CSA and his three sons also fought. He was also one of the original founders and Trustees of Baylor at Independence, TX. before they moved the campus to Waco. My mother's side of the family are a bunch of Baptists!



Praise God!!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 8, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Sorry, my great great great uncle was in the Pennsylvania Cavalry trying to preserve the Union.
> 
> His two slaves fought with him and then they share-cropped together after the war, settling in Shannon County Missouri, in the Ozarks.



No need to say you're sorry, brother, we still love ya!


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 8, 2008)

Just don't call me Yankie!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 8, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Just don't call me Yankie!



Okay...whatta 'bout "Yankee"? Just Joshin' ya!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 8, 2008)

BJClark said:


> reformedcop;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have two relatives who died at Elmira Prison Camp in New York State. Froze to death in the winter of 64-65...


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Jul 8, 2008)

I am. I grew up in California, but my Virginian ancestors were in the CSA. Another close collateral ancestor was commissioned in the CSA and held up stage coaches in California to send the gold back East to fight the invasion of the South; California was strongly secesh at the time and Lincoln sent 15,000 troops to pacify the natives. (There is also a funny story about another CSA officer in California who held up a stage and left a receipt with the driver so he wouldn't be accused of the theft.) But another close relative of those same vets wrote "Leaning on the Everlasting Arms."


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Jul 8, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Here is a pic of John A. Preston at the 1913 Confederate Reunion at Huntington, West Virginia. He is the bald guy with a mustache 5th from the left.
> 
> (Picture was here.)


I love the brick street and granite sidewalk and curb!


----------



## Herald (Jul 8, 2008)

Pergy, don't worry. You're not alone, my friend!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 8, 2008)

My great-great-grandfather was Capt. Andrew Jackson Axtell of Co. A, 97th regiment of the Indiana Volunteers... I have a book that tells a bit about him and his service... He was a surgeon. 

_Uh, I'll just run for the high country now..._ 

Margaret


----------



## kceaster (Jul 9, 2008)

My Great, Great, Great, Great, Grandad was an immigrant from Germany whose name was Johann Jacob Ostertag. He came to the states in 1854 and served as a wagoneer in the Confederate Army in Tennessee.

KC


----------



## Zenas (Jul 9, 2008)

A great-great uncle or some such of mine was a General.


----------



## matt01 (Aug 4, 2008)

It sounds like an interesting organization. I found these articles about the rise of racist factions within the SCV. Has anyone seen any of this in their detachments?

Into the Wild
DeLaughter Joins Sons of Confederate Veterans 
Neo-Confederates


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)

As a member of the SCV there has been an active movement within SCV to rid our group of any racist members.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 4, 2008)

Admiral Semmes Camp # 11

All of my GGGrandfaters served in the Confederate Army. My membership is based upon my named GGGrandfather,James Russel Underwood, Pvt. in the 11th Georgia Artillery.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Admiral Semmes Camp # 11
> 
> All of my GGGrandfaters served in the Confederate Army. My membership is based upon my named GGGrandfather,James Russel Underwood, Pvt. in the 11th Georgia Artillery.



Very nice to see you again here, sir!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 4, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am currently a member-at-large but I recently discovered a camp here in Pittsburgh that I am going to soon join.
> 
> Sons of Confederate Veterans
> 
> ...



My great great grandfather was in the 60th Va. inf. company I. On my mother's side my great great grandfather was in the 45th Va. inf. I have belonged to 3 different camps through the years, though I am not an active member now.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 4, 2008)

sans nom said:


> It sounds like an interesting organization. I found these articles about the rise of racist factions within the SCV. Has anyone seen any of this in their detachments?
> 
> Into the Wild
> DeLaughter Joins Sons of Confederate Veterans
> Neo-Confederates



You can't rely too much on any report from the SPLC. They are among America's formost communist organizations. They are so left wing they make the ACLU look conservative.


----------



## matt01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> You can't rely too much on any report from the SPLC. They are among America's formost communist organizations. They are so left wing they make the ACLU look conservative.



More than just the SPLC are writing about this. Are the articles mistaken?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 4, 2008)

sans nom said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > You can't rely too much on any report from the SPLC. They are among America's formost communist organizations. They are so left wing they make the ACLU look conservative.
> ...



Anybody in this country who does not tow the official left wing line is branded a hater and a racist, whether you are in the SCV or the local conservative Baptist church. The Roanoke chapter that I was a member of had several black members. How's that for racist? It is perpetual demonization of the south and people who are not ashamed of thier southern heritage.


----------



## matt01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The SCV will help in your research. Just check this website.



I put in a request for them to search for my ggggrandfather who lived in Rockbridge Co., VA, but they haven't been able to find him so far. I don't think I would join, but it would be interesting to see if they can find him.


----------



## davidsuggs (Aug 6, 2008)

Manse Jolly Chapter, Powdersville, South Carolina. Signed the charter too. My great great great grandfather was Thomas Watkins of the 22nd Palmetto Cavalry Division of South Carolina. I love the Southern heritage and the phenomenal Christian leaders who led us and tried to defend some remnant of Christendom.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 6, 2008)

What is his name? I have a couple unit books for units that were formed out of that area.


----------



## davidsuggs (Aug 6, 2008)

All i remember is Thomas Watkins. I'm afraid I cant remember his middle name. My uncle traced the lineage all the way back to Scotland so I can ask him next time I see him.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll check them out. The two books I have are for the 14th VA Cav and the 25th VA Inf.


----------



## davidsuggs (Aug 6, 2008)

O ok. I need to get our old family bible back from my uncle. It has our names all the way back to the 1700's


----------

